
Tim Cook on Donald Trump, the HomePod, and the Legacy of Steve Jobs - anjalik
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-06-15/apple-s-tim-cook-on-donald-trump-the-homepod-and-the-legacy-of-steve-jobs
======
chrisbennet
_" Apple’s created 2 million jobs in the United States. A million and a half
of those are app developers."_

Does anyone know if there are 1.5 million full time app developers?

